# First Kitless Pens



## mrplace (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are the first two kitless pens that turned out satisfactorily. Cap threads are multi-lead, and the nibs are Reform nibs from Elliot's. I have some design changes in mind for the next one.

It is nice not to be dependent on kits, but to be honest, nibs are not cheap either.[]


----------



## Radman (Jan 13, 2008)

Home run Ralph!!
[8D]


----------



## fiferb (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW! Great job! How well will the threads hold?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 13, 2008)

Very cool, are you planning to share your threading trick? I would love try that!  How does his nibs attach, are they a press in thread fitting? How do you fill the pen, dropper maybe?? []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are outstanding, getting to that point on the learning curve is a dream of mine, Way to Go!!!! []


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 13, 2008)

Exceptional design talent and tremendous pen making skill...very well done.


----------



## gcurran (Jan 13, 2008)

Great pens - someday I hope to get half that good!


----------



## mrplace (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />Very cool, are you planning to share your threading trick? I would love try that!  How does his nibs attach, are they a press in thread fitting? How do you fill the pen, dropper maybe?? []



Threads where not a trick. I have a metal lathe and a mill. It has took me since early March to learn enough to get to this point, and I have more to learn. Threading is not as hard as expected, took less than a week to actually work all the kinks out.

The nib front section is threaded so there is internal threads cut in to the body. Elliot also sends a brass insert that can be used. These fill with a premium pump or you can use a cartridge (which I use).

I do have to give credit to Dan and Bruce for answering many, many questions I had along the way.[]


----------



## LEAP (Jan 13, 2008)

Nicely done,
"Hey Honey look what I could do with a metal lathe, can I get one Please?"


----------



## louisbry (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice, Ralph.  With your acquired skills you are opening up all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 13, 2008)

Wonderful work, as said, I hope I to get half that good,


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellent work!  I've been working with my metal lathe for a couple months now, but still haven't turned any threads.  Hope to get that good someday.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning and inspiring. Fantastic workmanship.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 13, 2008)

those are real nice, great work.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!  Did you cut the cap threads on the lathe too?? I am impressed!

I seriously should think about getting a modern metal lathe, there is just so much you can do with cool things like power feed and good adjustments!  []


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 13, 2008)

<u>_<b>WOW![^][^][^]</b>_</u>


----------



## thewishman (Jan 13, 2008)

Thumbs up! Very nice work - trailblazing.

Chris


----------



## R2 (Jan 13, 2008)

They are great pens!! I particularly like the purple one, even though I wouldn't be seen in public with it![][][][]


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 14, 2008)

Great work! Besides not depending on the kits, you are also not confined to an exact length or diameter of a kit. You now have a lot more options (like you haven't already been thinking about that!) [] []


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 14, 2008)

Outside the box?  Your pens are incredible!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2008)

Your pens are exceptional, excellent work![][]


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd like to participate on the congratulations, ohhh, ahhhh, wow giving. It trully looks great


----------



## mrplace (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to clairfy for some of the PM's, this is CNC all the way. []


----------



## johncrane (Jan 14, 2008)

You done a ripper job onem! well done.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Two thumbs, way up!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2008)

Great looking!

Stepping into a new level.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome work, great job thinking out of the box.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 14, 2008)

Ditto, ditto and another ditto. Very well done. [][][]


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 14, 2008)

Impressive!!!!  [][][][]


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautifull!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are sweet!I love em.Great work man.


----------



## xylostyle (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent work Ralph. I used to do triple lead threads with a CNC lathe. I always admired people that could do what you did on a simple hand lathe.

Elliot


----------

